
FBI Releases Portraits Drawn by Serial Killer Samuel Little of His Victims - DoreenMichele
https://www.usatoday.com/picture-gallery/news/politics/2019/02/13/fbi-drawings-serial-killer-samuel-little/2855199002/
======
DoreenMichele
The USA Today article doesn't seem to say it explicitly, but they (the FBI)
are hoping people will help ID these women.

I first saw this here:

[https://percolately.com/ben/a-serial-killer-drew-haunting-
po...](https://percolately.com/ben/a-serial-killer-drew-haunting-portraits-of-
his-victims-from-memory-and-the-fbi-is-hoping-people-can-help-identify-them/)

It's not the usual HN thing, but it makes it clear why the FBI released the
portraits.

------
Mirioron
Does the site not work for anybody else from the EU on mobile? It says:

> _It appears that you’re visiting us from a location in the European Union._

> _We are directing you to our EU Experience._

And then it just stays on the page with that message. I guess it's an
experience alright.

